

Padmapper and 3Taps Settle Suit with Craigslist Over Use of Real Estate Facts - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/06/padmapper-and-3taps-settle-suit-craigslist-over-use-real-estate-facts

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9802652](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9802652)

